# Triticale



## JerakoFarms (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm planning on renting some ground that use to be in hay but hasn't had anything grown in it for some time. I was thinking about planting triticale this spring and baling it for cattle feed. What are your opinions?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

On our farm we are currently planting triticale, the past two weeks we are planting about 150 acres. Next spring will apply 75 units of nitrogen when it's ready we will cut it and bale and wrap it. We have never attempted to bale it dry.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Trit makes very good hay , I put up several irrigated circles each season . It is for a 70000 head feedyard nearby, been putting it up for about 13 years anyway. Beardless is the best way if you can get it ? That way you can let it get further matured without any problems due to beards and if you get rained out . It was the only hay I done this season that did not get any rain . Around here most will seed 1.5 to 2 bushels to the acre under center pivots. It can make very high yields . Many circles here are green chopped and packed in silage pits.


----------



## JerakoFarms (Oct 24, 2015)

You know of anyone that puts it up dry? I was going to possibly use it as a cover crop for alfalfa.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have used it as a cover crop for pasture. Turned the cattle out on it after it headed out. Had a second cousin that would either use it for swath grazing or bale it dry depending on the year.


----------



## JerakoFarms (Oct 24, 2015)

hog987 said:


> I have used it as a cover crop for pasture. Turned the cattle out on it after it headed out. Had a second cousin that would either use it for swath grazing or bale it dry depending on the year.


----------



## JerakoFarms (Oct 24, 2015)

How did it do for your cousin that baled it? Everyone here in southern idaho just chops it.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

JerakoFarms said:


> '
> How did it do for your cousin that baled it? Everyone here in southern idaho just chops it.


He seemed to make out alright with it. Not sure what stage he cut it at. He told me once he liked growing it better than hay mainly because he didnt have to deal with the mole hills. He is retired now and his daughter and son in law took over the cattle. But most years he would swath graze it.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We over seeded 60 acres of bermuda with triticale. plan on grazing some paddocks then hay in the spring.


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

It's just wheat and rye cross I would use rye you can cut it sooner about the end April 1st may in southwest va . Then spray the field and plant what you want . Tri. Can make a big head quick and stemmy . If don't want to bale it turn the cows in on before the pasture is ready .


----------

